# Stay with 980 Ti or upgrade to 1080 ?



## blabla21 (May 24, 2016)

Well the reviews are up for the 1080 and it shows quite a leap from the 980 Ti which is impressive but really sad for me since I bought my 980 Ti in November last year seeing it beaten so fast where my 980 Ti had little usage (not reaching it's limits in games) and I'm in the same dilemma I was when I was wanting to buy 980 Ti out of fear that the Pascal will easily beat it so I'm generally curious what do you folk think.

While I don't regret buying my 980 Ti that late in the year even when Pascal was announced with it's die shrink I bought my 980 Ti because I was impatient and wanted a GPU to last me for couple of years playing games on 1440p but seeing how much increase the 1080 is I'm wondering is it a smart move to upgrade to 1080 or stay with my 980 Ti ?

Any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks in forward.

EDIT: I have MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming Edition (OC-ed), if anyone is wondering.


----------



## P4-630 (May 24, 2016)

If you can sell your GTX980Ti for a good price, go for it!


----------



## F-Zero (May 24, 2016)

I agree with @P4-630, if you can sell your 980Ti for a good price go with the new GTX 1080.


----------



## EarthDog (May 24, 2016)

I dont believe it to be a smart move at all personally. There is not reason to upgrade a 980Ti for playing 2560x1440. About the only reason would be for VR because of its increases there. If you are not using VR, I don't see the point in losing $200+ off a 7 month old card. Considering you cna buy 980Ti's new for $525... used you will be hard pressed to get $400. 

Its honestly up to you though... not us... its your cash. "Worth it" is up to the person holding the cash.


----------



## 5DVX0130 (May 24, 2016)

There is always something better around the corner…

Seeing as you got 7 months of use from the Ti, I wouldn’t call your “impatient” decision a bad one. The Ti is (for all intent and purpose) still a beast, and should last for at least a couple of years more. Also mind that the 1080 is mostly being compared to a stock Ti. So there is still room for improvement in your case.

But as P4-630 already said and if you've got the money to burn …


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 24, 2016)

The highest I see as worthy of an upgrade to 1080 is a 980.  If you've got 980Ti, then wait for a real increase.


----------



## Melvis (May 24, 2016)

If you can afford a $1000+ GPU then I think you can afford the new GTX 1080 some how.


----------



## Jborg (May 24, 2016)

blabla21 said:


> Pascal was announced with it's die shrink I bought my 980 Ti because I was impatient



IMO just learn from your admitted mistake and don't be impatient. That's how Nvidia/AMD makes most of their money on graphics cards, impatient(and possibly uneducated) people who buy when the price is still high at first.

I am still rockin a GTX 970 with no complaints or issues. I am playing at 1080p, and occasionally triple screen 5760x1080.

If it were me I would hold onto that 980TI for at least another gen or 2.... that's what I am doing with my 970, and your 2 steps above me. I have yet to run into an FPS issue with my card either...

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 24, 2016)

Since you're already on a 980 Ti, I would at least wait until the HBM Pascals release.


----------



## mroofie (May 24, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> The highest I see as worthy of an upgrade to 1080 is a 980.  If you've got 980Ti, then wait for a real increase.


1080 TI


----------



## P4-630 (May 24, 2016)

Frag Maniac said:


> Since you're already on a 980 Ti, I would at least wait until the HBM Pascals release.



Not sure if there will be consumer HBM2 Pascals.


----------



## Kursah (May 24, 2016)

If you're happy with your gaming performance, then there really isn't a reason to upgrade yet...if you must have the next best thing then why not wait for the 1080Ti?

The 1080 is a great card...but you're not really going to utilize it and the 980Ti has plenty of get up and go at that resolution...seems like a waste of $$$ to me.

I agree with @EarthDog above.


----------



## trog100 (May 24, 2016)

fast enough can be only fast enough until something comes along that is faster.. the only thing wrong with your 980 TI is.. its no longer the top dog card.. he he

the 1080 hasnt made your 980 TI slower.. just seemingly so.. 

trog


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 24, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Not sure if there will be consumer HBM2 Pascals.




I don't see why not, especially when AMD has already released consumer grade HMB cards. Besides, a 980 Ti is easily enough to tide one over while waiting to see.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 24, 2016)

Well, Overclockersclub ran their tests with an overclocked 980ti at 1455Mhz and the GTX1080 at 2050Mhz

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_geforcegtx_1080_overclocking/

Their results show a general 15-25% (with 20% being typical) increase in performance with both cards overclocked.  However, I would wait for the custom partner cards because the rumours are circulating they will clock far higher once board designs and power levels are relaxed.  Some dubious sources cited watercooled partner cards hitting almost 2500Mhz.  Even a 2200-2300Mhz overclock would put a clear 30% above 980ti levels.

I wouldn't buy a FE GTX1080 - no chance.  Wait for the customs.  Wait for two 8 pin power inputs and a triple fan cooler (or water block) design.  Pascal at 2500Mhz? Good grief.  And recall that Kepler (780ti) reached 1200 if you were lucky (my classifieds gamed at 1150Mhz) but Maxwell on the same 28nm process albeit with less compute hit 1500Mhz.  Shrinking the node to 16nm and new architecture - 2500Mhz isn't so implausible.


----------



## EarthDog (May 24, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Not sure if there will be consumer HBM2 Pascals.


The new titan and 1080ti certainly should. That's been the rumor all along... do you know something different?


----------



## D007 (May 25, 2016)

I'd wait.. Your cards are so beast still.. Every game you play, I bet you play at maxed. Your bang for buck would be so much better on the next round.
When dx12 starts coming, hardware and software mature for it a bit.... My two cents..
I barely decided to upgrade from the 980's. I don't think I would of, if I had the ti.


----------



## ViperXTR (May 25, 2016)

chiphell says GDDR5X For Pascal Titan and 1080Ti but who knows, But if it's a cut down TESLA which is using HBM2, perhaps it would use HBM2 since its memory controller is already configured to use it.

Aside from memory used, will pascal be able to have a die shrink as well or is it reserved for Volta? I hear TSMC 10nm node will be in volume production this year


----------



## Folterknecht (May 25, 2016)

980Ti @1500MHz core clock is as fast as reference 1080, give or take 5%.  And if one thing was demonstrated by all reviews up until now, the reference cooler on the 1080 is kind of underwhelming when it comes to unlocking OC potential. 

That's why I wouldn't upgrade in your case especially if you are playing at 1440p, the 980Ti will handle that just fine.


----------



## blabla21 (May 25, 2016)

Well I didn't check the thread yesterday after creating it and I just wanted to say thank you everyone for replying.

I think I will be keeping my 980 Ti until I see maybe a performance problems even with lowered settings.

Once again thanks folk.


----------



## natr0n (May 25, 2016)

If you're not wasting money you aren't doing it right.


----------



## Beastie (May 25, 2016)

blabla21 said:


> Well I didn't check the thread yesterday after creating it and I just wanted to say thank you everyone for replying.
> 
> I think I will be keeping my 980 Ti until I see maybe a performance problems even with lowered settings.
> 
> Once again thanks folk.


 I think a 980ti is still pretty good at 1440p


----------



## xorbe (May 26, 2016)

If you have 980 Ti / Titan X, probably best to see what 1080 Ti brings.  I'd rather spend $999 on the top dog than $699 on the founder's edition that's only 2/3 the cores.  It's not like you're hurting at 1440. Be smart and choose medium / high / ultra options carefully.  Ultra is leaning towards benchmarks and selling cards these days.  Computationally expensive filters that alter the image, but not necessarily improve it or maybe even degrades it.


----------



## trog100 (May 26, 2016)

in the end it come down to what is "good enough" for each individual user.. for some there is no such thing as "good enough" everything has to be run at "Ultra" settings at the highest resolution (currently 4K) at the highest refresh rate the best monitors will do.. 

every thing fully maxed out or it aint good enough.. drop the resolution down to 1080 and its all very do-able.. at 1440 its kind of do-able but at 4K it aint..

i experiment with various resolutions and settings and cant make my mind up what is "good enough" or what settings i am best running at.. in some ways its all good enough but it other ways none of it ever will be good enough.. one thing i do know.. i have just re-discovered serious sam 2.. a ten year old game with ten year old graphics that my current system bangs out at 550 frames per second..

the game is f-cking hilarious and ten year  cartoon style old graphics or not is just as much fun to play as anything much newer.. this does kind of tell me something even if i aint sure exactly what.. he he

questions like should i upgrade from this to that dont really have an easy answer.. 

trog


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 26, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Well, Overclockersclub ran their tests with an overclocked 980ti at 1455Mhz and the GTX1080 at 2050Mhz
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_geforcegtx_1080_overclocking/
> 
> ...


that's a nice review ... it shows that 980 and 980Ti owners that don't want/need (well is there really a need? ) to go 4k can wait until either Vega, 1080Ti or even, probably, next (i.e: for me as long as my 980  get me 45/60fps stable in ultra 1080p, i am good with it )



trog100 said:


> in the end it come down to what is "good enough" for each individual user.. for some there is no such thing as "good enough" everything has to be run at "Ultra" settings at the highest resolution (currently 4K) at the highest refresh rate the best monitors will do..



well that's true, as a enthusiast .... on one side (the left ...) i am eager to get a 1080 or even Polaris or Vega....  on the other side (right ...) as a financially broken enthusiast i am inclined to wait a bit more ... kinda a schizophrenic dilema ... both side keeps clashing and insult each other ... all that in my head ... a bit disturbing i have to say


----------



## Vayra86 (May 26, 2016)

Frag Maniac said:


> I don't see why not, especially when AMD has already released consumer grade HMB cards. Besides, a 980 Ti is easily enough to tide one over while waiting to see.



Because there is probably no need to. GDDR5X on 384 bit is going to be beefy enough I reckon, and the leak that pointed this out seems pretty plausible. That, and HBM1 is not HBM2. HBM2 is what the entire market is really looking for, and pro markets will come first because there are greater margins to be had, and performance required, before gaming.

Keep in mind that GP102 will also still be a slightly hamstrung GP100. There will be a Pascal GP100 release above the 1080ti that is yet to come, you can almost be sure of that. They cán atleast, and the past gen confirmed that they will whenever they can, to once again get the top end card.

As far as the OP's question - keep the 980ti, you jumped the gun on that already, no point doing it again and again pay the premium for top end performance. Especially on that res.

In my humble opinion, if you upgrade an x80ti to the next following x80, you've lost your good sense of realism because you know you're actually downgrading in SKU and your 'I have the best GPU' feeling will be gone very, very soon. Buy performance because you need it, not because of 'emotional urges'...


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 26, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Buy performance because you need it, not because of 'emotional urges'...



Wise words!  It's why I'll be sticking with my 980 until it can't play like I want it to, despite my desire to get a 1080.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 26, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Buy performance because you need it, not because of 'emotional urges'...


well ... that would be my case ... if both of my half were on the same wavelength ... but ... naahhhh they keep fighting like children *who's the child? you idiot!*

... see he did it again ... 




rtwjunkie said:


> Wise words!  It's why I'll be sticking with my 980 until it can't play like I want it to, despite my desire to get a 1080.


aye aye ... 980 still pack enough punch


----------



## Ascalaphus (May 26, 2016)

Just buy a second 980Ti if you need the extra performance. Though SLI scaling isn't perfect keep that in mind. 

I have SLI 980tis and I'm not planning on upgrading till maybe the next Titan comes out. Have to see if it is a big enough upgrade to begin with.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 26, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> I dont believe it to be a smart move at all personally. There is not reason to upgrade a 980Ti for playing 2560x1440. About the only reason would be for VR because of its increases there. If you are not using VR, I don't see the point in losing $200+ off a 7 month old card. Considering you cna buy 980Ti's new for $525... used you will be hard pressed to get $400.
> 
> Its honestly up to you though... not us... its your cash. "Worth it" is up to the person holding the cash.



The %20 boost from the 1080 would be welcome on 2560x1440 res, this is coming from a owner of both there is room for better frame rates in highend games. but ill be waiting for the 1080Ti .


----------



## EarthDog (May 26, 2016)

What titles? I have a 980Ti and play at 2560x1440 as well. Every title is Ultra. Some I even have resolution scale turned up and still hitting 60 FPS (Battlefront, BF4). It also depends on what one calls 'playable' FPS. But I can 'max out' (read: default ultra) 95%+ of titles and be around 60 FPS. 

It still don't think its a smart move. You are paying an arse load for meager increases.


----------



## Ascalaphus (May 26, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> What titles? I have a 980Ti and play at 2560x1440 as well. Every title is Ultra. Some I even have resolution scale turned up and still hitting 60 FPS (Battlefront, BF4). It also depends on what one calls 'playable' FPS. But I can 'max out' (read: default ultra) 95%+ of titles and be around 60 FPS.
> 
> It still don't think its a smart move. You are paying an arse load for meager increases.



Agreed.


----------



## gasolina (May 26, 2016)

i like to overclock so.......i think a 1275-1300 980TI would be about 15% slower a 2100 base/2200 boost 1080 so not worth to upgrade....


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 26, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Because there is probably no need to. GDDR5X on 384 bit is going to be beefy enough I reckon, and the leak that pointed this out seems pretty plausible. That, and HBM1 is not HBM2. HBM2 is what the entire market is really looking for, and pro markets will come first because there are greater margins to be had, and performance required, before gaming.



HBM2 has only been mentioned, but just for business sector cards. That doesn't mean they won't use HBM1, or a lesser amount of HBM2 on consumer cards eventually. Plus you're not even mentioning other factors where HBM use is beneficial, like occupying smaller footprint, and being cooler running, both of which are important for gaming rigs.


----------



## trog100 (May 26, 2016)

i recon and this only applies to those that already have one 980 TI.. buying another one and going 980 TI SLI will give you something akin to what a single 1080 TI will produce when and if it arrives..

if the price of a 980 TI drops as i think it will buying another one seems a bit of a no brainer decision.. he he..

i already have two of the f-cking things so no single card here or anticipated is gonna give me a performance uprade.. soooo unless a 10xxxx SLI combo is being thought about.. buying another 980 TI seems the thing to do for those who already have one..

my pair give me 22000 in firestrike.. 14400 in firestike extreme and 8400 in fire strike ultra.. the higher the resolution you play at the better they scale.. 22000 aint that clever but 14400 extreme and 8400 Ultra is..

sooo save some money forget about maybe land 1080 TIs and buy another price reduced 980 TI.. he he..

having said that.. if the price of a 980 TI drops enough buying a pair of them instead of a single 1080 dont sound like a bad idea.. 

trog

ps.. the same logic applies to normal 980 cards as well.. when the price drops buy another one.. he he


----------



## Caring1 (May 27, 2016)

trog100 said:


> ps.. the same logic applies to normal 980 cards as well.. when the price drops buy another one.. he he


Two GTX980's in SLI will give slightly better performance than a single GTX1080 but the power usage increases.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 27, 2016)

Frag Maniac said:


> HBM2 has only been mentioned, but just for business sector cards. That doesn't mean they won't use HBM1, or a lesser amount of HBM2 on consumer cards eventually. Plus you're not even mentioning other factors where HBM use is beneficial, like occupying smaller footprint, and being cooler running, both of which are important for gaming rigs.



A dose of realism is required here. Fury X didn't really make AMD rich, did it? HBM1 is not an option for top end cards when GPUs in lower price brackets already sport 8GB and HBM1 is still limited to 4GB - this inherently means it also won't come to lower price brackets in due time. Regardless of whether its needed or not - it just won't sell. Then, HBM2 being limited in its availability *and* expensive to implement, means it will have to offer a real, tangible, and economically interesting benefit to gaming before it will be used for that purpose. And for gaming, that benefit does simply NOT exist at this time, with the availability of GDDR5X. Using HBM weighs down heavily on the margin of the product, so only a company of idiots would use it when there is a cheaper, nearly similar performer available.

HBM2 is out of the picture for 2016 at least, and for 2017 *maybe* it will appear on Vega or a GP100 that is positioned above the GP102 that is currently rumored to still have GDDR5X (which makes sense).


----------



## newconroer (May 27, 2016)

blabla21 said:


> Well the reviews are up for the 1080 and it shows quite a leap from the 980 Ti which is impressive but really sad for me since I bought my 980 Ti in November last year seeing it beaten so fast where my 980 Ti had little usage (not reaching it's limits in games) and I'm in the same dilemma I was when I was wanting to buy 980 Ti out of fear that the Pascal will easily beat it so I'm generally curious what do you folk think.
> 
> While I don't regret buying my 980 Ti that late in the year even when Pascal was announced with it's die shrink I bought my 980 Ti because I was impatient and wanted a GPU to last me for couple of years playing games on 1440p but seeing how much increase the 1080 is I'm wondering is it a smart move to upgrade to 1080 or stay with my 980 Ti ?
> 
> ...



I bet the cooling on that MSI 980 will  be better than the box standard 1080s.

The increase isn't all that much - especially at 96fps or greater on 1440p and let's be realistic, that's the only reason you should be considering one(or 4k at 60fps and beyond).
If you need 60fps at 1440p or 1080p then it's a waste(same could be said for the TI..)

Hold onto the 980 TI until a few months before the 1080 TI launches. Then sell your card and either get a 1080 at reduced cost(because of TI launch) or get the 1080 TI.


----------



## Nergal (May 27, 2016)

Just sweat it out for a while.
Prices will drop one way or another.


=> Or the 980Ti will keep its value and the 1080 will drop with the Ti/Vega release. Then you can sell your card and buy a new one. It will be more  cost/performance efficient.

=> Or the 980Ti will plummet even more; at which point you can just add a 2nd card in SLI for cheap.

Just see which option would cost you the least in relation to performance.
It just depends how saturated the market will be of 2nd hand 980Ti´s.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 27, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> A dose of realism is required here. Fury X didn't really make AMD rich, did it?



LOL, CLEARLY you can't place any of the blame for AMD's current gen failure on HMB.  I'm not the one here that requires a dose of "realism". In case you hadn't noticed, AMD hasn't been doing well for some time, not just recently, and rarely, except for CPUs, is it because of the core hardware design.

Plus you totally ignore some of the key problems with Fury, like the fact that they make you use their mini rad AIO, instead of offering more affordable after market air coolers. Keep in mind, AMD customers are used to getting their cards well below the price of Nvidia ones.

Fury's demise is mostly about poor marketing decisions, as has been the case with many things AMD. It's also partly that AMD customers were expecting it to easily beat Nvidia's 980 Ti. Had they just stuck to their old ways of offering same or near same performance for less money, they'd had no problem with it.

As for drivers, both AMD and Nvidia have had their problems lately, but Nvidia sales still win based on that, because more people seem to believe Nvidia has a leg up on AMD in that regard, especially when AMD's answer to Nvidia's latest gen doesn't perform as well as expected. Again though, it has zero to do with HMB2, or how they implemented it.

At the end of the day, you can show benches all over the net of how much better your product scales with higher resolutions due to superior memory, but if the GPU itself fails to match the FPS of the competition, it's all for naught. So please, stop implying that it's because of the HBM2. That's just being silly.

The real story here is AMD's product is slowly losing it's value, since they started implementing expensive ideas and charging more when they got deeper into financial trouble, nothing more.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 18, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> What titles? I have a 980Ti and play at 2560x1440 as well. Every title is Ultra. Some I even have resolution scale turned up and still hitting 60 FPS (Battlefront, BF4). It also depends on what one calls 'playable' FPS. But I can 'max out' (read: default ultra) 95%+ of titles and be around 60 FPS.
> 
> It still don't think its a smart move. You are paying an arse load for meager increases.



Yeah to be clear i was talking 120Hz + .


----------



## trog100 (Jun 18, 2016)

just a little while later and price of the 980  TI has dropped enough to make buying a second one the obvious option..

starting from scratch when they do become readily available buying a pair of 1070 cards will look a good option assuming the price does come down closer to what it was advertised at..

if i didnt already have a pair of 980 TI cards a couple of 1070 cards is what i would be looking at not a single 1080..

trog


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 19, 2016)

So one fan spend more money then they need to, add complexity/potential problems/more power use for no reason. Sounds like a good call to go multi gpu over single (unless you are going 4k and actually NEED the horsepower). Oy... trogged again.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 19, 2016)

1080ti or bust.....


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 19, 2016)

u don't really need to upgrade stick with ur 980Ti i could understand if u had a GTX 970 like me and was gaming at 1440p@120hz.

Personally i am waiting until GTX 1070 is settling in price and also been thinking about AMD's RX480 in the 8GB version to save money but idk until i see som "real" testing from @W1zzard here on TPU then I will pick.


----------



## DazzY (Jun 19, 2016)

I currently have a Gigabyte 980ti Waterforce (1515/1950) which is not that far off the performance of a stock 1080. 

Not a fan of SLI so _my_ plan is to hopefully upgrade to a Gigabyte 1080ti Waterforce and jump to an 4K G-sync monitor at the same time.


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 19, 2016)

My brother lost his patience waiting for GTX1070 availability, so he called me yesterday to brag about his new and shiny MSI GTX980Ti Gaming Gold edition. Apparently certain models have already dropped near $450, and he also had some crazy promo-discount from the place he bought it from, so it came out just barely over $400.
So, now that he went against my advice of waiting, he has an equally priced gaming PC in mini-ITX form factor, with 4K capabilities and all bells and whistles.

Just stick with your card. The only thing that you are missing, is lower TDP.


----------



## trog100 (Jun 19, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> u don't really need to upgrade stick with ur 980Ti i could understand if u had a GTX 970 like me and was gaming at 1440p@120hz.
> 
> Personally i am waiting until GTX 1070 is settling in price and also been thinking about AMD's RX480 in the 8GB version to save money but idk until i see som "real" testing from @W1zzard here on TPU then I will pick.



i have a 1440 165 hz g-sync monitor.. recently i have been experimenting with various resolutions and settings.. AA off or turned down and running things at 1080 instead of 1440..

to be honest if someone without me knowing altered my settings in the same way and ask me to say what they were i dont think i would be able to tell.. or without a frame rate counter running what fps my game was running at.. earthdog seems to think i am a little  daft running things at lower setting with a frame rate cap.. he may well be right but it makes sense to me..

so i ask the simple question.. with only a 970 card what are you doing running at 120hz 1440 anyway.. is the drop in fps worth the (to me at least) hardly noticeably gain in eye candy.. the 970 card is a nice 1080 card not a nice 1440 card..

i just bought ashes of singularity on special offer.. definitely an odd one that.. its not the kind game that needs high frame rates but its interesting trying various settings and the effect they have on eye candy.. its a kind fancy supreme commander and can cripple the average machine in much the same way as the original game did a few years back.. 

once you get so far up the performance level it does seem to come down to the resolution you play at and we aint got to 8K yet.. he he

quite why i feel guilty (inferior might be better word) still finding 1080 good enough i am buggered if i know... but i do.. 

i am currently into hard reset redux at 1080.. its the kind game you aint got time to stop and look at pixel levels  but i am buggered if i can tell the difference between 1080 and 1440 or 75 fps or 144..

trog


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 19, 2016)

trog100 said:


> i have a 1440 165 hz g-sync monitor.. recently i have been experimenting with various resolutions and settings.. AA off or turned down and running things at 1080 instead of 1440..
> 
> to be honest if someone without me knowing altered my settings in the same way and ask me to say what they were i dont think i would be able to tell.. or without a frame rate counter running what fps my game was running at.. earthdog seems to think i am a little  daft running things at lower setting with a frame rate cap.. he may well be right but it makes sense to me..
> 
> ...



EarthDog ain't the only one and I think this is a very old, and frankly rather boring repeat of you trying to justify your own purchase to others. Don't try to, because your purchase really makes no sense in any way shape or form, contrary to your belief that it does. You can do whatever you like, but I can't take it seriously bud. And seeing as you now say 'ah let's go 2x 1070' you haven't learned a single thing.


----------



## trog100 (Jun 19, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> EarthDog ain't the only one and I think this is a very old, and frankly rather boring repeat of you trying to justify your own purchase to others. Don't try to, because your purchase really makes no sense in any way shape or form, contrary to your belief that it does. You can do whatever you like, but I can't take it seriously bud. And seeing as you now say 'ah let's go 2x 1070' you haven't learned a single thing.



what make you think you know better than i do.. odd that you do think so but not that unusual.. i  dont really give a shit about justifying anything to the likes of you.. why the hell should i.. he he

we can all think what we like to think and  i recon we can say it.. so with the greatest respect eff off.. 

trog


----------



## Jub (Jun 19, 2016)

Personally I would stick with the 980Ti until Vega and possibly nvidias response to vega like a 1080Ti comes along. The 980Ti is a good gpu and as we have seen the 1080's are being sold for well over the prices they should be atm. I looked at them too and have seen amd's Rx480 seemingly giving massive bang per $. Vega may (hopefully) do the same. That's what i'm waiting on anyway.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 19, 2016)

trog100 said:


> i have a 1440 165 hz g-sync monitor.. recently i have been experimenting with various resolutions and settings.. AA off or turned down and running things at 1080 instead of 1440..
> 
> to be honest if someone without me knowing altered my settings in the same way and ask me to say what they were i dont think i would be able to tell.. or without a frame rate counter running what fps my game was running at.. earthdog seems to think i am a little  daft running things at lower setting with a frame rate cap.. he may well be right but it makes sense to me..
> 
> ...




Bcs i couldn't afford a GTX 980 or Ti, I tried a GTX Titan too loud for me even after i re-pasted and clean it.

But most of the time i run my monitor at 100hz and for the games i am doing now it does fine no hard fps drops not even in Mirror's Edge Catalyst and I am doing around 80-100fps in Overwatch when I game it and those r the 2 games I play the most right now so I am good just waiting on Mafia 3 but by that time i should have a AMD RX480 8GB or a GTX 1070.


----------



## xorbe (Jun 19, 2016)

It's been 2 months, surely OP made his decision by now??


----------



## DazzY (Jun 19, 2016)

trog100 said:
			
		

> i am currently into hard reset redux at 1080.. its the kind game you aint got time to stop and look at pixel levels  but i am buggered if i can tell the difference between 1080 and 1440 or 75 fps or 144..
> 
> trog



Running on a Dell S2716DG 144hz G-sync monitor here.

I can tell 1080p from 1440p, but only if I look closely.
(1440p is the native res, so 1080p does look a little stretched and blurry on inspection).

As for FPS I've noticed 50fps and upwards gives good smooth results with G-sync, and to that end I've not noticed any real difference when much higher FPS are reached.


----------



## trog100 (Jun 21, 2016)

"As for FPS I've noticed 50fps and upwards gives good smooth results with G-sync, and to that end I've not noticed any real difference when much higher FPS are reached."

i am still trying to figure that one out to be honest.. i currently cap at around 75 fps.. but i recon 50 fps could maybe work just as well as a bottom limit..

my gpu software dosnt reliably remember the frame rate cap i set after a reboot.. sometimes i forget to reset it.. the only way i can tell the difference is the extra fan noise and heat coming out of the top of my machine.. a good 200 watts worth i think..

i may be odd but burning 750 watts of power just to play a PC game dosnt sit that well with me.. which is why i try and limit power usage (heat and noise) to no more than i actually need.. a frame rate cap is a quick and easy way of doing this..

trog


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 21, 2016)

xorbe said:


> It's been 2 months, surely OP made his decision by now??



LOL, i know it FEEELSS like it, but thread was started May 24th.

He does need to decide soon though. With price drops on 980Ti, supply will exhaust soon.  

I made the decision to go 980Ti, vastly increasing my performance for a reasonable cost, and at 1080p, I will still be ok for the foreseeable future.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 21, 2016)

stick to the 980 for 3 generations


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 21, 2016)

trog100 said:


> "As for FPS I've noticed 50fps and upwards gives good smooth results with G-sync, and to that end I've not noticed any real difference when much higher FPS are reached."
> 
> i am still trying to figure that one out to be honest.. i currently cap at around 75 fps.. but i recon 50 fps could maybe work just as well as a bottom limit..
> 
> ...


Well, you are aware that if you have one card, you will lose around 250W right there, right? So, if you use the right tool for the job, instead of trying to 'limit' a massively overkill tool(s) for the job, perhaps you wouldn't see such a big power number. In other words, you wouldn't have the play those reindeer games of your frame/power limiting if you had one card...both on the FPS limiting (though you could and save more power likely) and on the power side. This concern of yours is brought on by your hardware choices and how you manage it.


----------



## trog100 (Jun 22, 2016)

i know it is.. i wanted a pair of (at the time overkill cards) i was aware of the power usage downsides.. my pair of 970 cards served my "gaming" needs well enough..

i simply try and manage the power usage as best i can.. i think with g-sinc at least 75 (or maybe less) frames per second produces good results..

but you are wrong about the saving of 250 watts.. this would only apply if both cards were running balls about.. mostly (depending on the game and resolution) mine are not..

with a 75 fps cap with some games both cards are still working hard..  with others they are cruising.. its a kind of auto adjusting system..

but in no way was my choice of hardware based on "economy".. it was based on performance.. a fact i have mentioned before.. however that dosnt mean i cant throttle that performance when it aint needed.. 

my thinking is based on the fact i think a nice steady 75 fps is enough for good game play.. any more achieves f-ck all.. most folks seem to think you can never have enough frames per second.. i used to think the same way but have changed my mind..

one thing i am sure of.. the only way to find out for real what is "good enough" and what aint is to suck it and see.. most of the stuff i buy is "over the top" relative to my needs.. i just like buying it and trying it.. tis a very good (if expensive) way of finding out things though..

i differ from most in the fact i dont have to justify over the top hardware just cos i have bought it.. i am quite prepared to admit i only bought the stuff cos i wanted to and no other reason other than curiosity.. just to see.. he he

trog


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 22, 2016)

We know how you think... 

Yes Trog, "up to" 250W... splitting hairs/arguing semantics doesn't make that point less viable.

All I am saying is that you could have (saved a ton of cash) managed your power use with less effort if you bought appropriately for your needs. Your argument in post 55 is asinine because of  the way you manage your system. Good for you, and anyone else in the world that buys 2 cards and neuters them for power savings (you may be on an island there).


----------



## trog100 (Jun 23, 2016)

i love your use of the forum "we".. i know what i think.. i m pretty sure i know what you think by now.. i aint entirely sure of the plural "we think" though.. 

i doubt i am that uncommon as regards wasting cash on gear i could manage without.. pretty standard "enthusiast" behavior i should think.. he he..

just put me on your ignore list i wont have to waste my time replying to your clever but pretty repetitive critique then.. 

"we think" my arse.. he he he

trog


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 23, 2016)

Amazing. Simply...amazing.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 23, 2016)

I just came in here to read about the GTX 980 Ti for 1080P and gaming because I have one that I used for folding.


----------



## trog100 (Jun 24, 2016)

looking at a recent 1080 hexus review which uses a real (palit super jetstream) and not a reference 980 TI for comparisons purposes the performance gain over the "real" 980 TI is far less than the majority of reviews make it out to be.. maybe 15% at the most.. 

certainly not enough to justify the cost of an upgrade.. in fact the current (nearer to £400) price of a new 980 TI instead of well over £600 for the 1080 makes the 980 TI a better buy..

trog


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 25, 2016)

trog100 said:


> looking at a recent 1080 hexus review which uses a real (palit super jetstream) and not a reference 980 TI for comparisons purposes the performance gain over the "real" 980 TI is far less than the majority of reviews make it out to be.. maybe 15% at the most..
> 
> certainly not enough to justify the cost of an upgrade.. in fact the current (nearer to £400) price of a new 980 TI instead of well over £600 for the 1080 makes the 980 TI a better buy..
> 
> trog



Bought a New MSI 980ti Golden Edition for under 500....very happy with that purchase and should carry me over for some time to come.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 29, 2016)

980ti is still the number one gpu on the planet @linustechtips


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 29, 2016)

dieselcat18 said:


> Bought a New MSI 980ti Golden Edition for under 500....very happy with that purchase and should carry me over for some time to come.


Sure would! Any reason the 1070 wouldnt do the same thing tbough with less power and less cost?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 29, 2016)

^Exactly, which is why I suspect the 980 Ti will drop even further in price, once there's a surplus of stock on the 1070s.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 29, 2016)

Superjetstream 980ti at 360 uk pounds atm https://www.overclockers.co.uk/pali...aphics-card-ne5x98th15jb-2000j-gx-034-pl.html

I'm almost tempted to buy another one


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 30, 2016)

Frag Maniac said:


> ^Exactly, which is why I suspect the 980 Ti will drop even further in price, once there's a surplus of stock on the 1070s.



Many of the 980ti's are dropping in price even farther now.

Bought this last month and it's dropped another $40 from what I paid for it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127912&ignorebbr=1

Temped to get a second one...but may pay a serious price with the wife..... but good deals can be had on 980ti cards while supplies last.


----------



## hapkiman (Jul 1, 2016)

I myself, as a 980 Ti owner considered for a second about selling off my 980Ti, and getting a ROG STRIX 1080, but the others are right.  It's really a very small upgrade and not worth it unless you have money to burn.  I'm going to wait for the 1080Ti.  Hopefully they'll have HBM2 in that baby!


----------



## jaggerwild (Jul 1, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> 980ti is still the number one gpu on the planet @linustechtips


 LOLZ @ LINUS!!! Next you'll quote Tomshardware


----------



## johnspack (Jul 1, 2016)

I'll keep saying it,  1080Ti.  Wait for it.


----------



## medi01 (Jul 6, 2016)

A clear sidegrade if you have good OC-ing 980Ti, not really an upgrade.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 6, 2016)

hapkiman said:


> I'm going to wait for the 1080Ti. Hopefully they'll have HBM2 in that baby!



GTX1080Ti will come with GDDR5X, if you want HBM2 you need to wait for Titan.


----------



## medi01 (Jul 6, 2016)

Pascal Titan P (P for Pricey, I bet ) is rumored to be announced in August.

"50% faster than 1080" (not sure if "at VR" or at something else).

1080Ti should come only after Titan has milked the market.


----------



## trog100 (Jul 6, 2016)

Beastie said:


> Superjetstream 980ti at 360 uk pounds atm https://www.overclockers.co.uk/pali...aphics-card-ne5x98th15jb-2000j-gx-034-pl.html
> 
> I'm almost tempted to buy another one



i already have two else i might be thinking the same.. he he

trog


----------



## blabla21 (Jul 7, 2016)

Whoops, this thread had alot of new replies since last time I checked in.

Thank you all for your suggestions but I already made my choice after few replies to stay with my 980 Ti, sorry for no response heh.


----------



## Nergal (Jul 7, 2016)

Glad to see you made a correct, well informed decision


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm staying with regular GTX 980. With GTX 98Ti, there is even less reasons to upgrade.

I'm just catching up that phase I was in back when I had a 1280x1024 monitor. When mid end grpahic cards become so fast they satisfy all my high quality, high framerate needs. Today I'm on 1920x1080 144Hz monitor and I don't see any need for "4K". Meaning I'll be able to get really high framerate with max settings using just RX580 or GTX 2060 or 2070 tops in the future. Which means I'll again get back into 300-350€ segment I used to be in back in the golden days. GTX 980 at 650€ kinda ruined that hehe. But it's fast, can't deny that.


----------



## BoyGenius (Jul 15, 2016)

blabla21 said:


> Well the reviews are up for the 1080 and it shows quite a leap from the 980 Ti which is impressive but really sad for me since I bought my 980 Ti in November last year seeing it beaten so fast where my 980 Ti had little usage (not reaching it's limits in games) and I'm in the same dilemma I was when I was wanting to buy 980 Ti out of fear that the Pascal will easily beat it so I'm generally curious what do you folk think.
> 
> While I don't regret buying my 980 Ti that late in the year even when Pascal was announced with it's die shrink I bought my 980 Ti because I was impatient and wanted a GPU to last me for couple of years playing games on 1440p but seeing how much increase the 1080 is I'm wondering is it a smart move to upgrade to 1080 or stay with my 980 Ti ?
> 
> ...



You should wait for 1080 Ti if you really wish to upgrade. Also try patience this time as prices will stabilize in a few months when stable supply is there.


----------



## Nergal (Jul 16, 2016)

BoyGenius said:


> You should wait for 1080 Ti if you really wish to upgrade. Also try patience this time as prices will stabilize in a few months when stable supply is there.



Listen to this guy, keep the 980ti; its still an awesome card.
If you have money to burn for no reason, you can always buy the newest most shiny upgrade.  
Else, be patient.


----------

